# Emonda SL6 just arrived



## VeeArSix

Just picked up the SL6 last weekend from my LBS. Size 50 frame. 

First impressions so far:
- It's very light, just over 17 lbs with carbon bontrager cages and ultegra pedals. 
- Bottom bracket is really wide.
- I really like the new placement of the duotrap sensor, you can't even tell it's on the bike unless you're looking at the rear wheel from above.
- Comes w/ so-so wheels and saddle. Not a huge deal as I'm planning to upgrade both and they had to cut the cost somewhere.

I really haven't gotten to ride it yet as it's been raining a lot lately and I've been busy doing other things. I'm planning to take it out this weekend for a thorough maiden voyage.

Crappy cell phone pix below. Forgive the nub on the steering tube for now, I'll cut it when I figure out where I want my bars.

Let me know if there's anything I can answer for you or get a better picture of and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Rampant

Thanks VeeArSix,

Please post back with ride impressions. I am looking at this exact bike and am hoping that it has some vertical compliance (comfort). I've heard it's a bit more forgiving than the Madone. Finally, what are your impressions on the paint quality? 

Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## ckozlowski

Here is my new SL6, it weighs in at 16.72 pounds with the new carbon tubular wheels. I have about 400 miles on the bike so far, climbs really well and is very comfortable. I upgraded from a Madone 3.1.


----------



## The Mountain

ckozlowski said:


> Here is my new SL6, it weighs in at 16.72 pounds with the new carbon tubular wheels. I have about 400 miles on the bike so far, climbs really well and is very comfortable. I upgraded from a Madone 3.1.


Nice bike ckozlowski. How much did the wheels set you back?

Here is my SL 6. Paint quality appears to be very well done. I love the bike - it feels so light and fast on the roads. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## ckozlowski

I got my carbon wheels from Planet X USA Web Store , they were just under $700.00 for both wheels which is relatively inexpensive for carbon fiber rims (50 mm). I use continental sprinter tubular tires and they have been working fine.


----------



## giosblue

Jeez man, how tall are you? that is one big frame you have there.


----------



## The Mountain

giosblue said:


> Jeez man, how tall are you? that is one big frame you have there.


Haha, it is quite large. The frame is 62cm - I'm 6'5".


----------



## VeeArSix

Finally got a chance to put some good miles on the SL6 this past weekend. I rode 50 miles Saturday and 60 on Sunday and I'm pleased to say that I couldn't be happier with my purchase. To put it in perspective, my older bike is a 2010 Scott Speedster S30 w/ Tiagra/105 parts.

The SL6 is stiff, but definitely not uncomfortable. I wouldn't say the bike made me any faster, but it definitely accelerated faster and I was able to maintain my speed much easier than my older bike. I noticed I was taking corners faster and coming out of them much quicker. Shifting is buttery smooth and braking performance was very responsive. Climbing was also much easier as I noticed that I was using my 23 cog instead of my usual 25 on my Scott on a familiar overpass on my usual route. 

All in all, the main thing I noticed is that efficiency went way up w/ the SL6. I'm definitely getting more out of each pedal stroke and am working less to keep up my speed. 

The only thing I can put a negative on is the saddle. Which really isn't a knock because it's all subjective to the rider, but I wanted to be able to criticize something.

Conclusion:
I'm very happy with this purchase and wouldn't hesitate recommending the SL6 to anybody that's planning to upgrade from an entry-level/intermediate bike. At $3149 MSRP, you get a lot of bike for your money.


----------



## scooterman

I really wish they made the emonda SL in an H1. I would get a frameset or a 105 version for a winter bike. Sold a 50cm SL6 the other day it is a sick looking bike in flat black.


----------



## Wicked2006

That's a great looking bike. I'm very interested in this bike in red. I've read nothing but great reviews about them to. For me it comes down to price and rep of Trek. Trek is an awesome company that stands behind it's stuff. And they have great customer service. 

So I'm in a bend of which Emonda I want. Either the 6 or 8? Congrats on your new ride!


----------



## The Mountain

Wicked2006 said:


> That's a great looking bike. I'm very interested in this bike in red. I've read nothing but great reviews about them to. For me it comes down to price and rep of Trek. Trek is an awesome company that stands behind it's stuff. And they have great customer service.
> 
> So I'm in a bend of which Emonda I want. Either the 6 or 8? Congrats on your new ride!


I am in love with this bike (SL 6). It makes me want to get out and ride every day. 

But take them both for a spin and see which you prefer. I would say you can't go wrong with either :thumbsup:.

And the bike just looks so damn good.


----------



## Wicked2006

I'm getting the Emonda SL-8. It'll be equipped most likely with Shimano Dura Ace. My LBS has the SL-8 that's equipped with SRAM Red. The bike is super light. It's my teammates bike. So we'll support both SRAM & Shimano.


----------



## dougrocky123

Congrats on the new bike! Did you get red? Pics please.


----------



## Wicked2006

dougrocky123 said:


> Congrats on the new bike! Did you get red? Pics please.


If your talking to me I'm ordering the SL-8 with DA 9000 and it only comes in Black with white lettering. It has a little red but not much.


----------



## Dawookie

VeeArSix said:


> Finally got a chance to put some good miles on the SL6 this past weekend. I rode 50 miles Saturday and 60 on Sunday and I'm pleased to say that I couldn't be happier with my purchase. To put it in perspective, my older bike is a 2010 Scott Speedster S30 w/ Tiagra/105 parts.
> 
> The SL6 is stiff, but definitely not uncomfortable. I wouldn't say the bike made me any faster, but it definitely accelerated faster and I was able to maintain my speed much easier than my older bike. I noticed I was taking corners faster and coming out of them much quicker. Shifting is buttery smooth and braking performance was very responsive. Climbing was also much easier as I noticed that I was using my 23 cog instead of my usual 25 on my Scott on a familiar overpass on my usual route.
> 
> All in all, the main thing I noticed is that efficiency went way up w/ the SL6. I'm definitely getting more out of each pedal stroke and am working less to keep up my speed.
> 
> The only thing I can put a negative on is the saddle. Which really isn't a knock because it's all subjective to the rider, but I wanted to be able to criticize something.
> 
> Conclusion:
> *I'm very happy with this purchase and wouldn't hesitate recommending the SL6 to anybody that's planning to upgrade from an entry-level/intermediate bike.* At $3149 MSRP, you get a lot of bike for your money.


This is exactly what Im doing. Going from a Specialized Allez Elite to a SL6. Getting fitted and picking it up today. Hoping to get some miles on it in the morning


Edit:Ok got fitted and test rode the bike. Had some fitting issues which ended up being due to the difference in the reach of the handlebars. Ended up going from the stock 100mm stem to an 80mm stem and that solved the problem. 

First impression from the short test ride I did was this thing accelerates like a rocket. Bike just gets up and goes and stays there. Hoping to get out in the am and put some miles depending on weather and my body kicking the crud out.

Bike is a 56cm, only thing that was changed was the shorter stem. Ended up putting RXL cages and going with the Shimano R540 pedals off my other bike. Weighed out at 17.07


----------



## The Mountain

Went into my LBS store today and they had the Emonda SLR 10 on the wall. The bike looks beautiful in person and the salesman said they had already sold a bunch.

I know its nothing shocking, but when you pick the bike up it is truly astonishing. Its featheresque and makes my SL 6 feel like a lead weight .

I'm not sure about the carbon seat, but the salesman said that its meant to "bend to your body" when you ride it. I don't think I could handle that thing more than a ride around the block.


----------



## Alias530

I went in to get an SL6 yesterday but my size wasn't available for months so I got them to sell me an SL8 for only $300 extra. I prefer the color scheme/frame look of the SL6 but Dura Ace for an extra $300? Sure


----------



## Wicked2006

Alias530 said:


> I went in to get an SL6 yesterday but my size wasn't available for months so I got them to sell me an SL8 for only $300 extra. I prefer the color scheme/frame look of the SL6 but Dura Ace for an extra $300? Sure


What's the weight of that SL-8? And what size?


----------



## qhua

I think the SL8 is close to a pound lighter than the SL6. I picked mines up for close to a month now. Its a great bike. Although for me its a bit too aggressive. I switched from a cruiser, giant cypress to this.

A heck of a lot faster and lighter thats for sure. I don't have shoes or pedals yet since I didn't have any from the old bike. And it seems to be making noises gears don't change as buttery, so will have to take it back and have it adjusted properly.

No regrets so far because I have been wanting to ride more often now. Just no one to ride with me?


----------



## Alias530

Do any Emonda owners have issues with the cable housing rattling against the head tube? The frame protectors don't do anything... my last bike had little pads that wrapped around the cable housing.


----------



## qhua

No problems with mine so far... its only been 2months though.


----------



## Horze

Alias530 said:


> Do any Emonda owners have issues with the cable housing rattling against the head tube? The frame protectors don't do anything... my last bike had little pads that wrapped around the cable housing.


If you built the bike yourself you should ensure that you use sufficiently long lengths of cables. Otherwise if too short they will rub against the frame and so you get the rattling noise.
Cables shouldn't be too short nor too long.


----------



## TheChief

That looks really great and glad to hear the bike performs so well. I just ordered the SL frameset to replace my Look 566. I am a little alarmed that the bike is 17lbs though. I was hoping my build with SRAM Red will be come in about 15.5lbs but possibly I am too optimistic. I will be swapping all my components from my Look which is 16.4 lbs currently.


----------



## sneakyracer

TheChief said:


> That looks really great and glad to hear the bike performs so well. I just ordered the SL frameset to replace my Look 566. I am a little alarmed that the bike is 17lbs though. I was hoping my build with SRAM Red will be come in about 15.5lbs but possibly I am too optimistic. I will be swapping all my components from my Look which is 16.4 lbs currently.


I have an SL8 (SRAM red) size 58 and weighted 15.95 lbs all stock with look pedals, two RL bottle cages and Garmin mount.


----------



## TheChief

sneakyracer said:


> I have an SL8 (SRAM red) size 58 and weighted 15.95 lbs all stock with look pedals, two RL bottle cages and Garmin mount.


That is solid! Thanks for the post.

Has anyone successfully slammed the stem on the Edmonda SL?


----------



## campybob

TheChief said:


> That is solid! Thanks for the post.
> 
> Has anyone successfully slammed the stem on the Edmonda SL?


Chief, I bought the S5 for a winter beater...Ohio roads suck with pot holes, road grit, rocks and salt from November to March.

I slammed mine. The H2 mile long 170 MM head tube was too tall for my 61 year old back.

I contacted FSA and ditched the OEM 15 MM conical headset top cap for an 8.5 MM top cap/bearing cover.

Bontrager literature stated I need to use a 5 MM spacer (minimum) below the RXL stem. Why?

Due to winter weather and jumping on my Wilier I only have a couple hundred miles on the S5. It's stiff and a bit buzzy, but I like it so far. More miles and a seat post with more set back are in the plans.


----------



## Ed1423

Any ideas how much the 56cm Emonda SL6 frame weighs?


----------



## ibericb

Ed1423 said:


> Any ideas how much the 56cm Emonda SL6 frame weighs?


Frameset only, 56 cm, should be about 1050 grams. More info here.


----------



## GTIgunner

I notice you have the Duotrap S installed. I too just installed one on my SL6 and noticed the sensor body is ridiculously close to the spoke magnet. I'm not sure if it's due to the fact that I have a 64cm frame or if they're all like that.

What would you say the distance is between the sensor body and the spoke magnet on your bike is?

I would say I have >2mm on mine.


----------



## GTIgunner

Alias530 said:


> Do any Emonda owners have issues with the cable housing rattling against the head tube? The frame protectors don't do anything... my last bike had little pads that wrapped around the cable housing.


Yes, on the first ride I had this issue. I fixed when I got home by adding a small zip tie where the two cable housings cross and pulling the zip tie further up. It pulls the cables out wider and clears the headtube without them rattling or rubbing.

You can also get little sticky cable holders that the cable housing snaps into and holds in place.


----------



## VeeArSix

GTIgunner said:


> I notice you have the Duotrap S installed. I too just installed one on my SL6 and noticed the sensor body is ridiculously close to the spoke magnet. I'm not sure if it's due to the fact that I have a 64cm frame or if they're all like that.
> 
> What would you say the distance is between the sensor body and the spoke magnet on your bike is?
> 
> I would say I have >2mm on mine.


Yes, mine is very close also. In fact, I originally had to locate the magnet to another spoke since the particular one that I put it on made it hit the sensor. It's still really close though.


----------



## GTIgunner

Thanks, I'll see if there's another spoke that can give me a little more tolerance.


----------



## JOrkinMan

GTIgunner said:


> Thanks, I'll see if there's another spoke that can give me a little more tolerance.


If it's not hitting, I wouldn't worry about it personally.


----------



## Upnorth

I junked the snap on Bont wheel magnet for a Giant screw on it is thinner and solves the too close problem as mine was hitting sensor sometimes.

My SLR 58" outfitted with DA Di2 and DA C35 wheels sits right on 14lbs with pedals and cages installed.


----------



## Healiix

ckozlowski said:


> Here is my new SL6, it weighs in at 16.72 pounds with the new carbon tubular wheels. I have about 400 miles on the bike so far, climbs really well and is very comfortable. I upgraded from a Madone 3.1.
> 
> View attachment 298774


may i ask what size you are? i am about 1m62 and i am looking out to buy a trek sl7.. not sure how its gonna fit me since i am a small person!


----------

